# Discus not eating....



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have not seen my discus eat since I got him two weeks ago I think. He acts normal and comes out when I am around, but just watches food sink by him. Also, he has white feces. I dont know what to do. I have tried all kinds of different foods. 

TIA


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

you said white feces right if its long and stringy it might be an intestional disease...[/code]


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

No it not really long and stringy, just looks like regular fish feces but white.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

What could I do if it is an internal problem?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

This is most likely due to some sort of internal infection of the gastrointestinal tract (commonly bacterial, sometimes parasitic). It's almost the equivilent of diarrhea. In many cases, it resolves on its own (just like it can in people) without medication... if it is eating and still swimming normally, I would just do water changes and leave it alone. If it comes with other signs like not eating and hiding all the time, consider quarantine and treatment with antibiotics. 

I recommend you use GarlicGaurd and ParaGuard...Good luck!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I got another one on the recommendation of me LFS hoping that competition might get him eating. Now all he does is chase the new guy around the tank. I guess thats a good sign? but still I never see either one eating. I was thinking of putting them in a ten gallon quarantine tank with a divider to see if they would start eating alone. Maybe the other fish in the tank are too active for them? I dont know, but im scared I might kill them, which I want to avoid at all costs. What do you think about my quarantine idea?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Well I put the original pigeon blood in a ten gallon by himself. Then I went to austin on sat and got 3 wild caught discus and a bunch of other stuff. Put the three new dicus and the old red/blue together in the 75 and all are eating live blackworms now. Added hexamit to the ten with the pigeon blood and he is eating blackworms now too. Everything is starting to look up


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Well I put the original pigeon blood in a ten gallon by himself. Then I went to austin on sat and got 3 wild caught discus and a bunch of other stuff. Put the three new dicus and the old red/blue together in the 75 and all are eating live blackworms now. Added hexamit to the ten with the pigeon blood and he is eating blackworms now too. Everything is starting to look up


Good news to hear, I guess he just wanted some buddies. Keep us updated on the status of your discus.

Matt


----------

